# I'm lost in your heart, you just haven't found me yet.



## GunBunny

Hi, I like this Korean girl and we are sort of going out it's complicated. I was just wondering how would I say "I'm lost in your heart, you just haven't found me yet." If you know anything else sweet or cute to say in Korean to a girl you like please tell me that too and what it means that would be great thanks!!

She's going to teach me some Korean after she's done her finals.


----------



## Freeflight

You may say "이 안에 너 있다(Eee-Ahn-Eh-Noe-It-Da)." which means "It's you who is in my heart."
one famous line from one Korean drama "파리의 연인" or "Lovers in Paris."
Not a big fan of Korean dramas although I'm Korean... I think someone can come up with better lines haha. Good luck!


----------



## want8

You can say "당신에게 완전히 빠져버렸어요. 당신은 아직 절 알아보지 못했을 뿐이죠."

Good luck.


----------



## 코미디 갤러리

Here's guaranteed way to win her hearts. Memorize!

* 나 너의 그 큰 심연에 풍덩 빠져서 헤어나오지 못하고 있어. 너만이 나를 구할 수 있어.
* 아... 너 없이는 못 살 것같아. 어떡하지?
* 정말, 우리의 만남은 우연이 아니야. 그것은 우리의 바램이었어~~~ (to the tune)


----------

